# Tretlagerhöhe / BB Drop beim ZR Race 29



## Flaschenmann (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 

Als frischgebackener Besitzer des ZR Race in 29" ( Rahmenhöhe 20" ) habe ich mich nach der ersten "richtigen" Fahrt über das etwas " staksige" Fahrverhalten gewundert. Zuhause habe ich die Tretlagerhöhe nachgemessen und komme um 320 mm raus, mit 2,2er Reifen. Kaum ein Mitbewerber hat so ein hohes Tretlager am Hardtail, mich stören die 15 mm Unterschied zu meinem vorherigen Hardtail ( Giant ) schon ein wenig. Mag sein dass es eine Gewöhnungssache ist - aber was war die Idee dahinter ?


----------



## BigChiefReefa (3. März 2015)

Und sowas merkt ein Fahrtechniklegastheniker?

Wie viel Unterschied ist denn zwischen Nabe und Tretlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaschenmann (4. März 2015)

Öhm, ja. Das merkt man schon. Auch als Fahrtechniklegastheniker ( was heisst, ich bin kein Endurofahrer, aber etwas runterfahren kann ich schon noch ) . An Kanten und querliegenden Hindernissen ist das ja klasse mit dem hohen Tretlager, aber in Kurven hat man das Gefühl mehr " auf dem Rad " als "im" Rad zu sitzen. Auch bei Rinnen finde ich das störend. 

Zwischen Nabe und Tretlager sind ca. 50 mm, also BB Drop wäre um die 50 mm.


----------



## BigChiefReefa (4. März 2015)

Der Legastheniker stammt aus Deiner ca. 12 Jahre alten bike-Forum Signatur.. Hast also auf die alten Tage, doch noch Fahren gelernt?

Kein Plan, was Radon sich so denkt. Aber aufsetzen wirst Du nicht so schnell mit dem Ding, außer Du montierst paar schöne Rennrad Kurbeln mit 190mm. Wie fährt es sich denn bergauf?


----------



## Flaschenmann (5. März 2015)

Bergauf ? Das Ding klettert wie Hölle. Ich bin bergauf technische Sachen bei Matsch und Wurzeln gefahren die ich mit dem 26er bei den Bedingungen nicht gepackt hätte. Für mich taugt 29ner definitiv !


----------

